# im on 905 will blurrd and unl3ashed work cuz I tried and no data keeps searching please help and how do I get the latest versions of these roms



## bigmarv33 (May 20, 2012)

please help


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think so but go to Droid hive and I think they have a gingerbread rom. Eclipse is the best gingerbread rom imho

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

They wont work because those roms were built on the 892 rom I think. I know there is a 901 compatible kinetx rom out there but no way to tell if it will work on 905.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

scottpole said:


> They wont work because those roms were built on the 892 rom I think. I know there is a 901 compatible kinetx rom out there but no way to tell if it will work on 905.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Kinetix is supposed to work on any version .901 and above. Eclipse 3.0 is built for .905 and works quite well but does have some of the data drop issues which appear to be due to .905 itself. Here is the link: http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?2618-ROM-Bionic-Eclipse-v3-0-6-5-12

Cheers


----------

